# TT RS - TPMS System Malfunction



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi,

Was driving home from work on Friday at quite a sedate pace when suddenly I hear a ping and the dash flashes up "Tyre pressure - System Malfunction", a corresponding warning light starts flashing on the left before staying on solid, and "TPMS" shows at the top of the DIS in orange and stays there (like the petrol / screen wash warnings).

Checked the tyre pressures (all fine) and did the "Store" thing in the DIS settings. 100 metres down the road it comes on again.

Took the car to Audi on Saturday who weren't particularly helpful despite apparently putting the car on the computer. The service lady basically said that the TPMS error was spurious and just a symptom of a wider fault with the "Haldex coupling" but then said that until they get the car in they won't be able to tell me any more. She also kindly pointed out that it would "probably be expensive" and that the control units ran into the £thousands. Great.

The research I've done on this so far seems to point to a Haldex pump being a common fault, and that's not too expensive to repair, but is it possible that it could be something very expensive? I should add that the car doesn't really drive any differently (though I haven't driven it hard since) - it still changes gear perfectly fine (S-tronic), and no other warning signs are lit. It doesn't feel like it's in any kind of limp home mode.

Possibly related is the fact that i've done just under 36,000 miles, and I'm aware of (and have just received something in the post to confirm) that a Haldex oil change is needed at 38,000 miles? Could this be a premature failure?

Appreciate any and all thoughts and experiences anyone can give.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi first place to start is to read this thread:

viewtopic.php?f=43&t=1496866

It could be the control board or the pump. Did Audi tell you the error codes that their scan found? If not try and find someone local with vcds to scan it for you.

While sticking the foot down do you get traction control light flash higher in the rev range? There are no warning symbols for haldex issues but tc flash and the tpms warning lights are good indicators.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'd be surprised if it is the haldex, TPMS gets it's info from the ABS sensors.
I'd check the tyres pressures again, 4 psi difference is enough to change the wheel speed of rotation & bring up TPMS on my Nurburg.
Get it scanned for faults.
Hoggy.


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks.

They didn't let me know about any codes unfortunately, and I don't personally have a means of reading them. They just mentioned "Haldex coupling" or something along those lines, and that they would need the car booked in to look at it properly.

I haven't put my foot down since it came on to be honest so wouldn't know about any TC flashing, and have only driven it back home and not since, for fear of causing any more damage to it.



Hoggy said:


> Hi, I'd be surprised if it is the haldex, TPMS gets it's info from the ABS sensors.
> I'd check the tyres pressures again, 4 psi difference is enough to change the wheel speed of rotation & bring up TPMS on my Nurburg.
> Get it scanned for faults.
> Hoggy.


My understanding is that there is a "Check tyre pressures" informational message if that's the case. In this instance it is saying "System malfunction" about 100 metres into driving the car. I did also double check the pressures and they are all within spec, and did the whole "Store" thing on the DIS (Audi did ask me if I'd done this).


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Or read this thread, which is the same but with the pictures included.viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1496577

bhoy78 has said it all and from experience too.

The TPMS warning is a cascade from whatever is wrong with the Haldex unit and as above, try driving the car with hard acceleration, preferably in the wet, and you should get the TC light flashing and the car will feel like it has front wheel drive only - lots of wheel spin and torque steer.

From your description, and since the Audi garage did a fault scan, they will have seen a Haldex fault and are being coy at telling you exactly what is wrong beyond "Haldex and expensive". They don't want to diagnose the issue and then you take the car elsewhere.

Taking the car to Audi for the fix has it's downsides - besides being "reassuringly expensive". 
You will see from the linked threads that the Haldex unit has an oil filter - which is an item whose existence is denied by Audi dealers. There's no part number for it so they can't order a filter; and the filter getting clogged up is a common reason for the pump/motor unit failing.

Audi will fit a new pump for you but NOT fix the root cause, a blocked filter. (I'm assuming it's not the control board here)


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

It's normally a red light that warns of tyre pressure loss, orange light would indicate it's failed to read it which points to wheel speed sensor, reluctor ring or worst case scenario ABS pump. Is it literally just tyre pressure warning or are you getting anything related to ABS, traction ctrl? I've had this happen on another car and the warning would come and intermittently after driving a short distance.

Suggest you take it to someone that will actually tell you what the faults are, Audi dealership will just bend you over the service desk


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks all.

That's useful info about the Haldex filter. Is this something I can source & provide to them and instruct them to fit, or are they unlikely to know what to do with it?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

An Audi garage will not fit a filter.

Where are you
In the country?


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

South West, not too far from Bath.


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

if you need a VAGCOM diag im driving from devon to portland for a server install tomorrow and can meet if that helps. forum buddys and vagcoms save money!


----------



## bertiebowser11 (Mar 13, 2017)

if you do then can meet later on in afternoon on my way back. let me know, I love the ecu's as much as the cars, so dont mind a pint and a diag somewhere if it helps you


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry bertiebowser11, I've only just seen your message. Unfortunately I'm at work, but thanks for your very kind offer.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

On my RS this was indeed the Haldex pump. The first time it happened I just cleared the fault on VAgcom and then it came back about 6 months later. I changed the oil and the pump and haven't seen it again. It's not such a bad job to be honest. Just make sure you don't drain the rear diff instead of the haldex !


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks. The car is booked in to Audi on the 22/08, so will update after that.

I have also spoken to a place in Bristol that seems to have been well recommended on here (Streetwise Automotive) about taking the car to them afterwards to get this filter that Audi don't acknowledge the existence of done if needs be. They can't do anything until the 29/08 since their Haldex expert is on holiday. They seem to be pretty nice chaps - offered to do basic diagnostics for free for me.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

With Audi they will replace the pump separately but if it's the control board they replace the whole unit inc a new pump which may not be required.

On my previous tts when it reqd the control board they wanted in excess of £1200. At that time I went to haldex Matt who repaired the board inc labour for around £150. I had no haldex issues after that.

The boards can be repaired by Matt by mail order roughly £130 inc return post.

On my second tts it was the pump, I bought the parts mail order from Matt. Filter, oil and new pump were £255 delivered. I fitted them myself. The pump change is easy but you do require access to a vcds cable. Audi charge in the region of £600 for a pump change, dealership dependant.

Actually removing the control board to send away for repair would be much easier than a pump replacement, it's just at that time I was reluctant to attempt a repair myself. The comprehensive gen 4 haldex guide was not available at that time.

As brittan has already said regardless if it was just the pump then Audi will leave the old filter in place and change the pump. This could shorten the new pumps lifespan as technically the clogged filter is the reason your pump has burnt out.

You don't need to not drive your car in the meantime. If your car is still drive able then it's an intermittent fault. You will be driving fwd until your unit has been repaired.


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks.

The car is currently under the extended warranty, hence why I'm taking it to Audi in the first instance. I'll pay for the additional filter work after it's done.

Unfortunately the work involved in fixing something like this is far beyond my mechanical expertise.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Extended warranty makes it audis issue so that's ideal. Just get a filter and fluid change elsewhere.


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

To add some closure.. it was the Haldex pump. Audi replacing under warranty. Thanks all for the help.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Glad your sorted, would still consider buying a new filter


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Yup, am going to look into that as soon as I get it back. Crazy that they consider an oil filter as a lifetime part.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

While I didn't cut open the filter to see the sludge build up I did take a pic of a faulty pump at 26k miles. The gunk build up on the strainer was terrible. This was 2k miles after a Audi haldex fluid change.


----------



## Durzel (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm, crazy really that Audi are just replacing the pump when it is doomed to prematurely fail again due to this filter being clogged up. I suppose their cost analysis is that there will be a minority of people hitting this problem inside the standard manufacturers warranty period, and if one takes out an extended warranty then the cost of this pump is easily covered.

Will look to booking in the car somewhere to get this filter done (and another oil change I guess) as soon as I get the car back.


----------



## jpgburgess (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi @Durzel,

When you are near Bath... how near?

I'm in Bath and seeing Bath Audi at the moment for a really similar problem on my S3 (thanks for the pointer @brittan). I had my Haldex oil change 7k ago (38k miles) and now have a £460 bill (goodwill to follow) for rectifying it. As this thread points out... no new filter on the quote, just 2 x oil (flush the filter with it once then fill again)?, 2 x bolts and a dichtsatz (gasket?).

I'm on their warpath now. Who doesn't change a filter EVERY time they change some oil?!?

Jeremy


----------



## Repunzal (Apr 12, 2018)

H, all  
this has just happened to me, driving to work just parking and the TPMS can up in the middle saying TMPS MALFUNCTION then an orange light on the left hand side on the dash, i will check my tyre pressers but if that is not it, does anyone have any info on what this could be? :? thanks in advance


----------



## Repunzal (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi, Durzel
the same thing has happened to my mk2 tt can you tell me if you problem was solved?
i am a bit worried as i have only had the car a few months so dont want a big bill , thanks Rep :?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

This just popped up on my 2009 RS with 90k on it. I'll stick VCDS on it tomorrow when I get chance 

Cheers
Andy


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Worth a read to help clarify the difference between the Gen2 and Gen4 Haldex filters and pump screens - 








FAQ - Haldex Service & Filter Replacement


This topic has been around a long time and comes up again and again. How often should the Haldex Clutch get an oil change and should the filters get changed too? According to the Audi Maintenance Schedule for 2006, the Haldex oil and filters should be changed at 35/75k miles or 55/115k...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

There are two fault codes logged:

Address 22: AWD Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 2K0 907 554 HW: 2K0 907 554 
Component: Haldex 4Motion 5003 
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: EBD5A127CA70AB46D11-80BE

1 Fault Found:
00448 - Haldex Clutch Pump (V181) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11000000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 57
Reset counter: 48
Mileage: 3618101 km
Time Indication: 4

Freeze Frame:
Inj. Quantity: -1.51 mg/str
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
& 
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II Labels: 8J0-907-274.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 274 B HW: 4F0 907 274 
Component: J502 RKA+ H02 0150 
Revision: 00000838 Serial number: 00008381039229
Coding: 0604100
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3169F34FA8DC81962BD-8064

1 Fault Found:
01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 177
Mileage: 153536 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2021.12.05
Time: 07:29:35

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0007
Voltage: 14.00 V
Temperature: 3.0°C
(no units): 62.0

Looking on the haldexrepairs.co.uk site it looks like its the pump and probably the filter.
Based on the above does anyone know what parts I need? Is this a job my local mechanic can do or does it need someone more specialised?

Andy


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

ADB said:


> Looking on the haldexrepairs.co.uk site it looks like its the pump and probably the filter.
> Based on the above does anyone know what parts I need? Is this a job my local mechanic can do or does it need someone more specialised?


It is all easily accessible, and no special tools are required (well maybe VCDS / VagCom, etc to cycle the pump).
Just be sure to familiarize yourself (or your mechanic) on the locations of the Haldex and final drive drain plugs as they can be confused (with serious consequences).

As far as parts go you'll need a filter kit and fluid. You 'might' need a pump if it has failed, but then again you might get lucky and find the filter screen is just plugged.

You might consider R2'ing the pump prophylacticaly if shop time is more costly than parts.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

ADB said:


> There are two fault codes logged


Those faults are both 'intermittent' which means they were not present at the time of the scan. Clear them and see if they come back


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Those faults are both 'intermittent' which means they were not present at the time of the scan. Clear them and see if they come back


I cleared the DTCs and it went away for about a week - I've only driven it twice though, and no more than about 60 miles in total.
The faults have returned now, however it doesn't say 'intermittent' on either:

```
Address 22: AWD        Labels: Redir Fail!
   Part No SW: 2K0 907 554     HW: 2K0 907 554
   Component: Haldex 4Motion      5003 
   Coding: 0000005
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: EBD5A127CA70AB46D11-80BE

1 Fault Found:
00448 - Haldex Clutch Pump (V181)
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11000000
                    Fault Priority: 0
                    Fault Frequency: 57
                    Reset counter: 48
                    Mileage: 3618101 km
                    Time Indication: 4

             Freeze Frame:
                    Inj. Quantity: -1.51 mg/str
                    Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
                    Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
                    Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
                    Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
                    Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
                    Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000
                    Raw, Form. N/A: 000 000 000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II        Labels: 8J0-907-274.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 907 274 B    HW: 4F0 907 274
   Component: J502  RKA+      H02 0150 
   Revision: 00000838    Serial number: 00008381039229
   Coding: 0604100
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3169F34FA8DC81962BD-8064

1 Fault Found:
01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492)
            013 - Check DTC Memory - MIL ON
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 11101101
                    Fault Priority: 3
                    Fault Frequency: 7
                    Reset counter: 146
                    Mileage: 153536 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2021.12.05
                    Time: 07:29:35

             Freeze Frame:
                    Hex Value: 0x0000
                    Hex Value: 0x0000
                    Hex Value: 0x0007
                    Voltage: 14.00 V
                    Temperature: 3.0°C
                    (no units): 62.0
```
I am guessing its the pump and filter and the kit from Haldex Repairs is what I need:





Gen 4 Haldex Pump Replacement Kit for VW Audi Seat Skoda 0AY598549A – Haldex Parts and ECU Repairs by Auto Fault Finder Ltd







www.haldexrepairs.co.uk




I don't have the skill or tools (or confidence...) to do this myself and my local mechanic says he's not keen in case he gets stuck so I'll see who is reasonably local.

Another DTC has also appeared - not sure what this is or if its related:

```
Address 01: Engine (CEP)       Labels: 07K-907-404-CEP.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 907 404     HW: 8J0 907 404
   Component: 2.5l R5/4V TFSI     0040 
   Revision: F4H03---    Serial number: AUX7Z0I8FNM0PO
   Coding: 0113000C180F0160
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: EADBA423C58AB24EAA7-80BF

1 Fault Found:
001348 - Sensor 1 for Exhaust Temp Bank 1 (G235)
               P0544 - 001 - Circuit Malfunction
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01100001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 153751 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2021.12.16
                    Time: 15:28:24

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 1558 /min
                    Load: 6.7 %
                    Speed: 34.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 91.0°C
                    Temperature: 28.0°C
                    Absolute Pres.: 1020.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 13.716 V

Readiness: 0010 0001
```
Any ideas?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry I can't help with the haldex fault code. Where are you based? You'll get some recommendations for specialists who would do the job

Regarding the engine, same advice applies, clear it and see if it returns before investigating further


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

MT-V6 said:


> Sorry I can't help with the haldex fault code. Where are you based? You'll get some recommendations for specialists who would do the job
> 
> Regarding the engine, same advice applies, clear it and see if it returns before investigating further


I'm based in the East Midlands, midway between Leicester & Peterborough.
I'm pretty sure its a Gen4 Haldex that's on my 2009 RS - can someone confirm?
haldexrepairs.co.uk finish for Christmas today so I'd need to get an order in sharpish for delivery before the end of the year. My MOT is due mid-January so I'm keen to get this sorted....


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Not near to me then. I've used VRT in Slough and though my haldex hasn't had issues, their routine servicing included the filter that Audi skip so they know their stuff. Maybe others will suggest somewhere closer to you


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just as an FYI, if you need to look up fault codes, just run a Google search for "Ross Tech xxxxx" where xxxxx" is the fault code. If it doesn't show up on their Wiki page, it might show on their Forum page. Fortunately the Haldex fault was discussed in this post which is the "go to" website for UK Haldex owners. As noted, these two DTCs are closely related -





Guide To Generation 4 Haldex Trouble Shooting – Haldex Parts and ECU Repairs by Auto Fault Finder Ltd







www.haldexrepairs.co.uk









01324 - Ross-Tech Wiki







wiki.ross-tech.com




Audi intentionally removed the filter from the *Scheduled Maintenance Intervals* after 2006. And also from the parts list for the Haldex and final drive. As you can see below, in 2006 the filter was there and then in 2007 they removed it and it never appeared again. Oddly enough, the Haldex filter is clearly described and illustrated in the Workshop Manual *Rear Final Drive 02D, 0AV, 0BR, 0BS, 0BY (D3E80023195) *yet 99% of service technicians have never heard of it.

Gotta love Audi! 
















FAQ - Haldex Gen2 & Gen4 Fault Codes


If the dash pod Electronic Power Control (EPC) light is on or flickering, or the AWD isn't working like it should be, this could point to problems with the Haldex unit. To determine whether or not there's a fault code present, you will need an OBDII diagnostic device such as VCDS or OBDeleven...




www.ttforum.co.uk





Here's the filter and pump screen from my 2007 Roadster. It has the Gen2 Haldex, so the filters are different from the Gen4.


----------

